# CD ERR FO



## nikmiller3275 (May 9, 2006)

I have a 2002 Nissan Maxima SE with the Bose 6-disc in dash stereo.

Does anyone know what the error message "CD ERR FO" means? I just started getting this message. I am unable to play/load/eject CDs. It sounds like something is moving inside the CD player, but nothing happens. Any help/advice would be greatly appreciated!

Thanks!


----------

